# Won't rev



## danieljjsmith (Nov 25, 2020)

My *2006 X5 *will start normally in the morning but will not rev when I stop at a light or stop sign. There's no jerking or anything, its like the gas pedal stopped working. I'll let it sit for a few hours and then it will run for a while.* Please help*


----------

